# Beware of account name GoGo



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help. 
All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers. 
My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It’s either GoGo or GoGoParents


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I had some of these for a blind passenger. Stopped accepting after he asked me several times to go through a drive through and carry his food into his apartment. Never tipped.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s GoGoGrandparent. Don’t do them unless you have a severe case of community service disorder.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's GoGoGrandparent. Don't do them.


yeah that's the damn name. Thanks for correction. The mofos probably take a good money from those elderly people and instead of giving them proper service, put all the burden on drivers. Shame


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

NI get pings for “gogograndparent” sometimes. I’ve had no trouble so far. They are usually seniors not going very far. 
I believe the service allows riders to call the service and they put in the ride request for them.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I have done those and I consider those to be community service.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up one of these rides once. It was a mentally challenged guy... not elderly. I've assisted disabled pax in the past and didn't find it too burdensome.

But yeah, my thought was... this service is probably making more on the ride than I am.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1

Yup. 
If this company was smart to automatically add a $3 tip to every ride or something like that, it would be different.

I say we shuffle these.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah start doing these and you’ll be hauling these folks to the ER soon. Another no win situation.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> jgiun1
> 
> Yup.
> If this company was smart to automatically add a $3 tip to every ride or something like that, it would be different.
> ...


Ohh yesssssss.....remember my only one and sent me to the wrong personal care home. About 15 minutes later I was arm and arm with the Pax to my car.....got tipped metallic bingo chips.

I came up with a catchy thread called GoGo to hell Lyft!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gogo rides are almost as bad as grocery store pickups


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Gogo rides are almost as bad as grocery store pickups


They make the walmart pickup feel like a X2 surge - 15 miles trip success.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> jgiun1
> 
> Yup.
> If this company was smart to automatically add a $3 tip to every ride or something like that, it would be different.
> ...


Too many drivers recycling all the time. Someone will always take the ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they actually have the audacity to text us to not accept cash tips from the riders, ridiculous


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

I accepted a Go Go Granny request out of desperation during a slow day. En-route I received a text in 4 languages “please cancel this ride if you do not speak fluent English.” Of course, I cancelled the ride one block away from pick-up. Figured there’s nothing but trouble ahead with a elderly racist pax in my vehicle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

May88 said:


> I accepted a Go Go Granny request out of desperation during a slow day. En-route I received a text in 4 languages "please cancel this ride if you do not speak fluent English." Of course, I cancelled the ride one block away from pick-up. Figured there's nothing but trouble ahead with a elderly racist pax in my vehicle.


Well done



uberdriverfornow said:


> they actually have the audacity to text us to not accept cash tips from the riders, ridiculous


A good reason to shuffle


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DustyChode said:


> NI get pings for "gogograndparent" sometimes. I've had no trouble so far. They are usually seniors not going very far.
> I believe the service allows riders to call the service and they put in the ride request for them.


Exactly. It's for old folks who don't know how to use smart phones. I've had several of their rides and never had the slightest problem other than the fact that they take more time getting in and out of the car...which is trivial.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


If you don't expire from:

Disease
Accident
Violent crime
Suicide
You too will be elderly some day

The good news is your uber ride with be autonomous. No judgmental self centered drivers


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Exactly. It's for old folks who don't know how to use smart phones. I've had several of their rides and never had the slightest problem other than the fact that they take more time getting in and out of the car...which is trivial.


ya ive never had an issue either, if youre really nice and conversate they tend to tip


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> If you don't expire from:
> 
> Disease
> Accident
> ...


No worries. I know I will be elderly some day too. And I will be definitely enough knowledgeable not to abuse other people. If I am going to put more than necessary burden on a service person, I will definitely have good understanding to make and keep him happy with tips, in advanced.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

GoGo is just a parasite app.

"Oh, you don't have a smart phone? We will order a ride for you. I won't cost much, just double the normal price. And make sure you don't give any cash to the driver no matter what, we will take care of paying them."


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> If you don't expire from:
> 
> Disease
> Accident
> ...


WOW! Look how easy and safe autonomous is!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> WOW! Look how easy and safe autonomous is!!!


LOL

But who will load their walker for the elderly like I do??!!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

JimKE said:


> WOW! Look how easy and safe autonomous is!!!


Especially when the gif loops 5 seconds of motion.
10 seconds later that van careened off a bridge into a babbling brook
Duke Boys Style

Eeeeee Haaaaaa
BRAZOS!!!!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I one time got a GoGoGranny pick up to a bar. At closing time. 3am.

Declined.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> If you don't expire from:
> 
> Disease
> Accident
> ...


The bad news is that you will die in it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a request the other day from "Neighbor." It was an elderly woman who didn't know a thing about Uber. She asked me if "the man" had called me with her address. Then she mentioned that "a friend" had ordered the ride for her. At the end of the ride she tried to pay me in cash, which of course I didn't accept. She didn't know how it was paid for, all she knew was that "somebody is being very nice to me." I assume one of her friends ordered her a car through one of these services.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I got a request the other day from "Neighbor." It was an elderly woman who didn't know a thing about Uber. She asked me if "the man" had called me with her address. Then she mentioned that "a friend" had ordered the ride for her. At the end of the ride she tried to pay me in cash, which of course I didn't accept. She didn't know how it was paid for, all she knew was that "somebody is being very nice to me." I assume one of her friends ordered her a car through one of these services.


Maybe it was G-D reaching out to you Coachman wanting u to be assured of a happy and healthy future, that he loves you, will always protect u and u should cast all your fears and anxieties on him.

Oh......, Forget it, G-d uses Lyft

Probably the old bag's great-grandson used his app.


----------



## Brad29 (Nov 30, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> No worries. I know I will be elderly some day too. And I will be definitely enough knowledgeable not to abuse other people. If I am going to put more than necessary burden on a service person, I will definitely have good understanding to make and keep him happy with tips, in advanced.


I'm sure that's what they thought back in the day. We will all reach a stage when we can't keep up with changing times and technology. So...I hope someone has some compassion for us when we need it. I just wouldn't count on I from this crowd.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Brad29 said:


> I just wouldn't count on I from this crowd.


By then, this crowd will all be geezers, too.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> No worries. I know I will be elderly some day too. And I will be definitely enough knowledgeable not to abuse other people. If I am going to put more than necessary burden on a service person, I will definitely have good understanding to make and keep him happy with tips, in advanced.


Well, lots live on a fixed income, social security.
After expenses not $much$ left.

The elderly's biggest fear: out living their $ resources

USA is no country for old men


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Well, lots live on a fixed income, social security.
> After expenses not $much$ left.
> 
> The elderly's biggest fear: out living their $ resources
> ...


Man, seriously, they already know that Uber and Lyft are abusing us and treating us like slaves literally ... they still want to add to our misery? Sounds totally unfair. Can they have a little understanding of our situation... 
like us we know that most the bartenders are receiving quite low wages. Isn't it shameful to not tip them in restaurants, eventhough we know their employers are treating them like slaves?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I picked up 3 or 4 old people ... 2 of them smelled bad... This is real old, maybe dead in the next 2 years old.
We all will be old, so I thought go ahead 
And pick them One offered cash tip, I said don't worry about it. He was wearing torn tee shirt.
One of the U/l driver said to the old guy, you are old and you smell like urine( talk about getting hit in the crouch)... so it was a cancel run that I got.
I just avoid the area , don't want to be Good Samaritan All the time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> The elderly's biggest fear: out living their $ resources


Yeah, me too.

People laugh at me sometimes when I say that I'm postponing collecting Social Security until I hit 70, to make the amount go up. But with my parents alive at 96 and 97, I've got good odds for that being the right decision.

Christine


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Had a couple today, early 30's thinking about moving to Belize


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I don't mind it. Sure, it's not ideal and there are liability issues. But I've come across more rides from generic names that I've had worst experiences with. With that in mind, I have only taken 5 GoGo's in the past. But I get elderly, disabled, mentally disabled, etc.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

DustyChode said:


> NI get pings for "gogograndparent" sometimes. I've had no trouble so far. They are usually seniors not going very far.
> I believe the service allows riders to call the service and they put in the ride request for them.


I guess the Uber and Lyft apps don't work on a Jitterbug phone? 

Also, the name is aptly titled. If I see that name pop up - I will decline and *GoGo* away fast!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Balderdash. I've done many trips for them with but one cancel.

Handicap? The main one seems to be the lack of a smart phone.

Go Go are good customers.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Balderdash. I've done many trips for them with but one cancel.
> 
> Handicap? The main one seems to be the lack of a smart phone.
> 
> Go Go are good customers.


I disagree. In my area they never tip, even with extra patience & kindness. All I hear from them are complaints about how expensive the service is. On average Go Go trips take 30-40% more time to complete. Perfect job if you're masochistic. I'll pass.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber is getting ready to cut out the middle-man (GoGo Grandparents). Welcome to Uber Health!

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/04/ube...n-trigub-from-lyft-for-medical-transport.html


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I took the first GoGo ride I had done in quite some time. Most of these requests usually come from the town 20 minutes away. Alas, this one came from across the street.

They were a lovely 90 year old couple, very spry but can’t drive. They were relating to me how this service is saving them over $200 a month in cab fares.

See, before ride share came to our town we had ONE cab company. Minimum fare was $10 one way. Every time they needed to go to an appointment, pay a bill, what have you, it was $20 at minimum. 

I picked them up after they had paid a bill and drove them home, less than 2 miles away. So in this case, while GoGo is still probably overcharging for their add on fee, it’s much cheaper for these 2 to still take advantage of the service. In this case, I couldn’t even bring myself to be mad at GoGo being slightly parasitic and feeding off the elderly.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

What is the difference between regular Uber and Uber Health? 

I assume Uber Health is a program designed to give drivers additional pay to compensate them for their time and effort in handling pax in/out of the car, storing their mobility devices, walking them to a safe area, etc.? That would be the only logical reason for differentiating Uber Health from regular Uber. After all, these same pax need to get groceries, go to work, or go anywhere else that is non-medical related.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> What is the difference between regular Uber and Uber Health?
> 
> I assume Uber Health is a program designed to give drivers additional pay to compensate them for their time and effort in handling pax in/out of the car, storing their mobility devices, walking them to a safe area, etc.? That would be the only logical reason for differentiating Uber Health from regular Uber. After all, these same pax need to get groceries, go to work, or go anywhere else that is non-medical related.


However, Uber's model:
work more=Less pay


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

May88 said:


> However, Uber's model:
> work more=Less pay


Unfortunately, we know you're correct! Oh well, time to put my rose-colored glasses back on...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> What is the difference between regular Uber and Uber Health?
> 
> I assume Uber Health is a program designed to give drivers additional pay to compensate them for their time and effort in handling pax in/out of the car, storing their mobility devices, walking them to a safe area, etc.? That would be the only logical reason for differentiating Uber Health from regular Uber. After all, these same pax need to get groceries, go to work, or go anywhere else that is non-medical related.


The story doesn't say directly, but I see Uber Health as a direct marketing operation with medical insurance companies who order rides for their members. That's where the volume/money is -- as the story mentioned, rides to and from doctors' appointments.

I don't expect it to be a separate service, just a "partnership" with insurers which will result in regular X rides.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I have done those and I consider those to be community service.


If I'm gonna do "community service", I'd rather volunteer my services than do it for chump change while uber and the GoGo company grab a large chunk of the revenue.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I have done those and I consider those to be community service.


I've done one once with no issues. Just a sight-impaired elderly gentleman going to work.

However, I just checked out their site and found their rates for our area.
TIL they ARE a for-profit business as opposed to a community service.

A couple interesting articles have been written about them.
Worth googling a few and checking them out.

They are a bit deceptive by stating they only charge a concierge fee on top of the ride fee but the fees they list on their site do not accurately reflect local rates.

Another genius business model that thrives off the misery of others. LOL


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I picked up one of these a few days ago. The guy was telling me he just became a grandfather for the second time, and commented about how "someday you'll see how great grandkids are too." I then informed him that I already have five grandkids, the oldest of which just graduated from Clemson University. *crickets*


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> If I'm gonna do "community service", I'd rather volunteer my services than do it for chump change while uber and the GoGo company grab a large chunk of the revenue.


Government has available to working poor uber drivers:
Food stamps
Low income housing
Affordable healthcare
And
Most don't pay taxes

Least u can do is give back a little
and shuttle grampa to his VA doctor appt

Seriously you'll take a drunk and risk vomit in your Hooptie 
But reject an elderly military veteran

Sad


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's shouldn't matter the client requesting for another as long as the passenger is of age. Many elder people do not have cell phones, don't know how to operate a cell phone or haven't a clue how to use an app. 
You people are age discrimination and should respect your elders. In other countries they're highly respected and cared for. Here once someone is retired or considered a senior citizen, the majority of us would rather shove them to the waste side. 
Most of your comments make me sick. God forbid you need to request an Uber or Lyft for your parents so they can pay your family a visit. Remember that next time you get a request. 
If you disagree you're a heartless soul and should be packing meat at a pig farm.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone here looked into this pricing? They charge the rider $0.27 per minute. Most of these rides i get are short hops. Most of the people i have transported via GGG are very nice, and i have only had to help one out of the car. EVERY SINGLE ONE tipped. 

You have a greater chance of a crappy pax just taking normal rides.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's shouldn't matter the client requesting for another as long as the passenger is of age. Many elder people do not have cell phones, don't know how to operate a cell phone or haven't a clue how to use an app.
> You people are age discrimination and should respect your elders. In other countries they're highly respected and cared for. Here once someone is retired or considered a senior citizen, the majority of us would rather shove them to the waste side.
> Most of your comments make me sick. God forbid you need to request an Uber or Lyft for your parents so they can pay your family a visit. Remember that next time you get a request.
> If you disagree you're a heartless soul and should be packing meat at a pig farm.


Why not? Elders discriminate against me. Just returning the love. HA!


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The story doesn't say directly, but I see Uber Health as a direct marketing operation with medical insurance companies who order rides for their members. That's where the volume/money is -- as the story mentioned, rides to and from doctors' appointments.
> 
> I don't expect it to be a separate service, just a "partnership" with insurers which will result in regular X rides.


Probably and some will likely ask us to stop by the grocery/liquor store along the way.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

In this market, the base fare charged is $2.00 more than the normal Lyft fee, and the minimum fare is $3.42 more than a regular Lyft ride. GGGP also charges these people $0.27 per minute on top of the normal $0.25 per minute. It's high, but still better than hailing a taxi.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> jgiun1
> 
> Yup.
> If this company was smart to automatically add a $3 tip to every ride or something like that, it would be different.
> ...


Cableguynoe has spoken ..


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So glad I don't drive during their prime business hours.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Overall, seniors tip a little better than most other pax, for me...7k+ rides. I'll take 'em if pickup is close by, which is my most important decision factor.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Balderdash. I've done many trips for them with but one cancel.
> 
> Handicap? The main one seems to be the lack of a smart phone.
> 
> Go Go are good customers.


And there it is, the confirmation that we should run.



BurgerTiime said:


> It's shouldn't matter the client requesting for another as long as the passenger is of age. Many elder people do not have cell phones, don't know how to operate a cell phone or haven't a clue how to use an app.
> You people are age discrimination and should respect your elders. In other countries they're highly respected and cared for. Here once someone is retired or considered a senior citizen, the majority of us would rather shove them to the waste side.
> Most of your comments make me sick. God forbid you need to request an Uber or Lyft for your parents so they can pay your family a visit. Remember that next time you get a request.
> If you disagree you're a heartless soul and should be packing meat at a pig farm.


I agree with you, but gogo preys on the elderly. They're better off just having a friend or family member order a ride for them. Who wouldn't do that?

Oh and those are beef ribs.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

My question is, what do you care if these customers are paying GGG? Are they paying you less for an equivalent trip? No. These sorts of trips don't build character. They _reveal_ it. Same with grocery store trips. Some of you just prefer to make this out to be a huge burden when it isn't.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> If you don't expire from:
> 
> Disease
> Accident
> ...


It's not about helping the elderly, it's about these middlemen making a profit off the uber drivers back.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Same with grocery store trips. Some of you just prefer to make this out to be a huge burden when it isn't.


So you think drivers just made this up?
Do you hear anyone refusing to pick riders up at their home?
What about coming out of a restaurant? Have we had feature threads about that?

There's a reason these threads are created and the great majority of drivers agree.
These rides suck. Grocery stores and GO GO whatever it's called.

And it's not a big deal. Simply avoid. That's all we're saying.

Avoid them if at all possible.
If I ever get one without realizing it, which does happen, i do it like a good ant and tell myself to be smarter next time.

It doesn't bother me that you do them. Why does it bother you that others don't?



kdyrpr said:


> Cableguynoe has spoken ..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

How does "GoGo" differ from "Uber Assist?" I thought you had to "qualify" to accept Uber Assist rides....


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


Had three of these calls around me. Worst one was in my first month of Lyft.. an elderly lady (probably 80-85yrs old) coming home from the grocery store with a cart full of shit. Asked me to help load the car, which I did because I felt bad, then when we got to her house she asked me to bring her stuff inside to her kitchen. I helped her bring it to her door but that's it, not going inside for liability reasons. What a joke, no tip on any of the GGG rides.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Government has available to working poor uber drivers:
> Food stamps
> Low income housing
> Affordable healthcare
> ...


Hmmmmm now that you put it that way.....,....no..I'll still take the drunk pax.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I then informed him that I already have five grandkids


Congrats on your youthful good looks!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

May88 said:


> I accepted a Go Go Granny request out of desperation during a slow day. En-route I received a text in 4 languages "please cancel this ride if you do not speak fluent English." Of course, I cancelled the ride one block away from pick-up. Figured there's nothing but trouble ahead with a elderly racist pax in my vehicle.


It was prolly me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Had three of these calls around me. Worst one was in my first month of Lyft.. an elderly lady (probably 80-85yrs old) coming home from the grocery store with a cart full of shit. Asked me to help load the car, which I did because I felt bad, then when we got to her house she asked me to bring her stuff inside to her kitchen. I helped her bring it to her door but that's it, not going inside for liability reasons. What a joke, no tip on any of the GGG rides.


This is reality. 
Not good rides like Uber or UberBeemer would want you to believe



Uber's Guber said:


> How does "GoGo" differ from "Uber Assist?" I thought you had to "qualify" to accept Uber Assist rides....


An old person with no cell phone can call them from their landline and schedule a ride


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is reality.
> Not good rides like Uber or UberBeemer would want you to believe
> 
> An old person with no cell phone can call them from their landline and schedule a ride
> ...


They also monitor the ride for the customer. One fear a customer expressed to me was they didn't like getting into a stranger's car alone.

Cableguynoe, my personal experience with this suggests you are mistaken. These are mostly just average rides. Not the horror stories you talk of. Just people that might not have family nearby, might not have a smartphone. The odds of it being a bad ride aren't any higher that an X or other trip. Avoid them if you like, just like grocery trips. But stop tryi g to convince us that this ride or that will ruin you. That's just complaining for the sake of having something to say.



nj2bos said:


> Had three of these calls around me. Worst one was in my first month of Lyft.. an elderly lady (probably 80-85yrs old) coming home from the grocery store with a cart full of shit. Asked me to help load the car, which I did because I felt bad, then when we got to her house she asked me to bring her stuff inside to her kitchen. I helped her bring it to her door but that's it, not going inside for liability reasons. What a joke, no tip on any of the GGG rides.


Unless her cart was literally, full of fecal matter, how could this be so terrible? How many bags of groceries could an 85 year old possibly buy?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Did one of these about a month ago. Older couple, celebrating anniversary, going to a nice restaurant. They requested XL and the ride was about 20 miles. Old school guy, hands me a $20.00 bill to "get myself a nice lunch on him."


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Eh, (expletive deleted) that shit. I'm running to make money, not a damn charity. 

What happens if that pax breaks a damn hip getting out? 

Wheelchairs??? Transfers??? Absolutely (expletive deleted) NOT.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Uber is getting ready to cut out the middle-man (GoGo Grandparents). Welcome to Uber Health!
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/04/ube...n-trigub-from-lyft-for-medical-transport.html


Oh heck no they will probably match with a pool express knowing this company


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> What happens if that pax breaks a damn hip getting out?


Whats the difference in an old person breaking their hip using GoGo vs you picking up a normal ping and getting an old person and them breaking their hip?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow. Yeah so screw those old folks, huh? 

Like i said, reveals...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Cableguynoe, my personal experience with this suggests you are mistaken. These are mostly just average rides.


They may be so.
I don't want to think you're lying so I'll assume you're telling the truth.
But I would argue that you're experiences are the exception and not the rule.

My experiences and those of the majority here are the opposite.
Of course there's going to be some good ones.
But we don't find that good ones to be worth the risk.

If 10 people you know told you to avoid a restaurant because the food is terrible, and one told you it was good, I'm pretty sure we would all agree the smart thing would be to listen to the 10 and not the 1 that didn't get the runs.

Your experience does not represent reality



UberBeemer said:


> They also monitor the ride for the customer. One fear a customer expressed to me was they didn't like getting into a stranger's car alone.
> 
> Cableguynoe, But stop tryi g to convince us that this ride or that will ruin you. That's just complaining for the sake of having something to say.


When have I said anything even close to saying that one of these rides will ruin me?
When?
I challenge you to show me UberBeemer or stop making things up.

You remind me of my wife the way you exaggerate things to try to make your point.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

JimKE said:


> The story doesn't say directly, but I see Uber Health as a direct marketing operation with medical insurance companies who order rides for their members. That's where the volume/money is -- as the story mentioned, rides to and from doctors' appointments.
> 
> I don't expect it to be a separate service, just a "partnership" with insurers which will result in regular X rides.


Or pool and pool express let's be honest uber would want to maximize as much as possible


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll assume you're telling the truth.
> But I would argue that you're experiences are the exception and not the rule.
> 
> My experiences and those of the majority here are the opposite.


The majority of people complaining about them here, are people who complain about things regularly. You know why you don't hear a hundred stories about these rides that contradict your complaints? Because for every one "bad" ride, is probably a hundred that were just rides. A hundred where the driver didn't get his nose out of joint over a 60 or 90 second assist with groceries, or holding a door and offering an arm to an elderly rider.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> The majority of people complaining about them here, are people who complain about things regularly. You know why you don't hear a hundred stories about these rides that contradict your complaints? Because for every one "bad" ride, is probably a hundred that were just rides. A hundred where the driver didn't get his nose out of joint over a 60 or 90 second assist with groceries, or holding a door and offering an arm to an elderly rider.


Oh ok. 
So let's ignore the complaints and go with the rides we don't hear about. 
Yeah makes perfect sense.

What about the actual experiences we've heard here?
Why are your experiences worth something and ours aren't?

You simply make less and less sense every time.

And were you going to respond to the things you made up about me on your previous post?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

freddieman said:


> It's not about helping the elderly, it's about these middlemen making a profit off the uber drivers back.










In order for U to take a position
the elderly have to suffer.
And ur good with that......
Sad​


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why are your experiences worth something and ours aren't?


Complaints lose weight for a lot of us when that is the majority of what you post. But what i am really speaking out on here, is that you are saying none of the trips are good. Who is exaggerating there?

And, go back to the grocery thread. You were one of a couple of people saying, implying, or agreeing that such a trip would ruin their day or there attitude, and spoil their take for the day. Remember?



*CableguynoeWell-Known Member*
↑
One such ride a day is hardly going to ruin your week.

Justify it as you please, though.
I disagree. One of those rides will ruin my day.
I'll be mad at myself for having taken it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Complaints lose weight for a lot of us when that is the majority of what you post. But what i am really speaking out on here, is that you are saying none of the trips are good. Who is exaggerating there?


If you really pay attention, you'll see that these"complaints" are really advice to our fellow drivers to avoid these.

Because most of these threads don't start with someone complaining but more coming here to say "wtf was that terrible ride I just did?"

Seriously. Pay attention.

Look at the first message in this beautiful thread we're in.

It's advice! Not a complaint.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I am paying attention. Maybe you should just stop trying so hard to justify propogating bad attitudes and spreading "advice" that may not hold true for all people in all instances. 

Not all of these GGG rides are the bad experiences you folks describe. You have had a few, but several of us have said we do these and they turn out great. Or at least, just fine.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> spreading "advice" that may not hold true for all people in all instances.


That's absolutely ridiculous.
Wouldn't that statement hold true for all advice?

Should we complain about the thread that gave advice about getting a phone mount since some drivers strongly object?

It's advice buddy. 
Meant with good intentions to help fellow drivers. 
Stop trying to twist it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Dude, your advice and statement was essentially, "don't believe anyone but me, these are all bad trips. " 

That's highly subjective being asserted as absolute proof, in the face on contradicting stories of good experiences. 

What would not be ridiculous would be, if you said, "hey i don't take them because i had a bad experience". What is ridiculous is for you to basically dismiss anyone's good experiences so you can sound like the know it all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Dude, your advice and statement was essentially, "don't believe anyone but me, these are all bad trips. "
> 
> That's highly subjective being asserted as absolute proof, in the face on contradicting stories of good experiences myself.
> 
> What would not be ridiculous would be, if you said, "hey i don't take them because i had a bad experience". What is ridiculous is for you to basically dismiss anyone's good experiences so you can sound like the know it all.


Everything you said here is false.
I've said many times, especially in the other thread that I've had bad experiences myself.
I've also pointed out that the majority of drivers don't like them.
Many times! How is that saying only believe me?
Not even close.

Read the first page of this very thread. That simple. That's all you have to do.
Everything is against doing them.

The majority wins.

You think you're the only one that's done these rides?

I, and others here, are giving this advice from experience.

Your advice contradicts the many many bad experiences in this thread alone.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Again, you dispute yourself. You never said no good GGG rides? Really?



*CableguynoeWell-Known Member*
↑
Had three of these calls around me. Worst one was in my first month of Lyft.. an elderly lady (probably 80-85yrs old) coming home from the grocery store with a cart full of shit. Asked me to help load the car, which I did because I felt bad, then when we got to her house she asked me to bring her stuff inside to her kitchen. I helped her bring it to her door but that's it, not going inside for liability reasons. What a joke, no tip on any of the GGG rides.
Click to expand...
This is reality. 
*Not good rides like Uber or @UberBeemer would want you to believe*

I am not saying you didnt have experiences you didnt like. I said, you can't call them all bad. I also said i think its an exaggeration even calling them bad as you described.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Again, you dispute yourself. You never said no good GGG rides? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf

That is NOT my quote!!!

Learn to user the quote feature.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> In order for U to take a position
> the elderly have to suffer.
> And ur good with that......
> Sad​


On the contrary, ur assumption is really sad


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


Yes. I have dealt with them and the people have been lovely. Not an issue


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


NoNo


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

freddieman said:


> it's about these middlemen making a profit off the uber drivers back.


You get paid the same. The Uber driver doesn't suffer from this.

You're just jealous that someone else is making a buck, and it's not even from you.



May88 said:


> Elders discriminate against me. Just returning the love.


Just exactly how do elders discriminate against you?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You get paid the same. The Uber driver doesn't suffer from this.
> 
> You're just jealous that someone else is making a buck, and it's not even from you.
> 
> Just exactly how do elders discriminate against you?


Yes I feel bad that somebody earn money by the work that Is just done by me, not them.the mofos at least should book the ride for them for free. Why they say the pax to not pay cash and tip to drivers?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yes I feel bad that somebody earn money by the work that Is just done by me, not them.


Perhaps we should take the Libertarian approach. Namely, we'll let those affected old people decide whether they got value from it or not.

Christine


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Try thinking of this as the rideshare equivilent of tge life alert bracelet, you know? I've fallen and i cant get up? GGG is selling peace of mind to customers that might not otherwise leave their house.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

AARP, which we all be members of someday, would sh*t a brick reading this pethetic thread


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I've done a bunch and no problems.

They are *never Pool *rides, *always X *or above.

Always waiting when I arrive - *people older than millennials were taught to be respectful of other people's time*.

They actually *tip at or above average*.

I've never actually had to "assist" anyone getting in or out.

For the most part, *they just don't have smart phones*.



Scott.Sul said:


> They are a bit deceptive by stating they only charge a concierge fee on top of the ride fee but the fees they list on their site do not accurately reflect local rates.


Their rate includes the Lyft/Uber service fee - $1.10 + $2.65 = $3.75 "base fare".


Fozzie said:


> In this market, the base fare charged is $2.00 more than the normal Lyft fee, and the minimum fare is $3.42 more than a regular Lyft ride. GGGP also charges these people $0.27 per minute on top of the normal $0.25 per minute. It's high, but still better than hailing a taxi.
> View attachment 279083


As above, they *do not* charge $2.00 above your rate. They are including Lyft's $2.00 service fee in the base - 1.42 + 2.00 = 3.42.

They do charge $0.27/minute while monitoring - same rate anywhere in US.

When that starts is unclear - it says "from when we start monitoring a service to when we stop", but when do they start monitoring?
Is it as soon as they make the request?
When driver accepts?
From when the Driver arrives?
Once the rider is in the car (ride started)?

This could be a huge difference depending on how busy it is and how far the driver needs to go for the pickup - I understand there are drivers who will drive more than 5-10 minutes for a non-surging, non-45+ minute, regular old X pickup - I'm not one, but I hear there are some drivers silly enough to do that.

Point being, they could be earning a lot, even on a minimum fare ride.
But that's not my concern, it doesn't come out of my pay.

******For those whose objection is that you don't want someone else potentially making more off a ride than you do, then you should probably stop driving for Uber and Lyft, like today.*


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


Uber should of checked with Alexxx_Uber be4 releasing this commercial


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I’ve had them on Lyft before. It was to go to the hospital and a scheduled pickup. The lady took around 10 min to find my car and get in. She was only going 3 miles. I cancelled, took her there and collected my $10. I only do them if it’s a scheduled pickup. I’ve learned not to pick them up otherwise. Cute little old lady too. Thought I am making a killing picking up senior citizens going 2-3 miles...if the old timer only knew that it’s no longer the 1960’s.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I cancelled, took her there and collected my $10.


You cancelled I assume to receive a better payout than minimum fare? If so I get it, but don't agree with doing it.

Ever think about the world of *hit you'd be in if you had an accident while driving a pax off trip?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> You cancelled I assume to receive a better payout than minimum fare? If so I get it, but don't agree with doing it.
> 
> Ever think about the world of *hit you'd be in if you had an accident while driving a pax off trip?


I have insurance that covers me and the pax with all state. It's a little more expensive by about 20 more bucks but I'm good to go. Pax is covered, I'm covered, and we're set. I leave the app on to get a ping that way I'm covered. I've done it a couple of times and don't feel bad about it. I mean I wait and I receive my cancellation fee. If they start coming out seconds later like with most of the GOGOGRANDPARENT then I'll wait and give them a ride. I see what you're saying though. But to be sincere I'm not much afraid of getting in an accident 2 or 3 miles down the road. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I have insurance that covers me and the pax with all state.


Again I'll assume by that you mean a "ride share" endorsement on your insurance?



Castaneda7189 said:


> I leave the app on to get a ping that way I'm covered.


Yes but you're in period 1 during that time so Uber's insurance does squat for you. I'll defer to anyone more knowledgeable about insurance but my feeling is your personal insurance will leave you out to dry if you do indeed have an accident during that period and you're transporting a pax.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Again I'll assume by that you mean a "ride share" endorsement on your insurance?
> 
> Yes but you're in period 1 during that time so Uber's insurance does squat for you. I'll defer to anyone more knowledgeable about insurance but my feeling is your personal insurance will leave you out to dry if you do indeed have an accident during that period and you're transporting a pax.


 Thanks man. I guess after 3.5 years of driving I really couldn't care less. I'm sure I'm covered Since I'm driving to pick up the second person. I appreciate you though.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Took one this week, no smart phone, all kinds of instructions were sent, they were unnecessary. Dude was a cool guy, kinda stinky from horses he worked on. He was renting a car to go to LAX to visit Prague. Tipped 5 bucks on 7 dollar ride, I'll take em again.


----------



## Adam Smith (Sep 23, 2018)

It’s okay! Accept and drive extra miles after dropping off. No ones tracking easy money Lol


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

mbd said:


> Had a couple today, early 30's thinking about moving to Belize


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


In Connecticut on Lyft anyway, its called GoGoGranny


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Try thinking of this as the rideshare equivilent of tge life alert bracelet, you know? I've fallen and i cant get up? GGG is selling peace of mind to customers that might not otherwise leave their house.


How about the Clapper (that light switch thing)? Since the folks using GoGoMoFo don't have smart phones, they can just clap and a ride is ordered for them!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I won't take one. And its not about 'not wanting to drive old people around' because I actually don't mind that. In fact, I volunteer for an organization around the holidays to do it for free as my goodwill gesture for the new year. They all sign a legal waiver barring me from blame if something happens in route through a lawyer in the organization.
I DO NOT welcome liabilities that are not foreseeably avoided into my car. Even carrying a full commercial policy. 
For reference, I did actually take a few, three in fact. One was pleasant, good convo, great tip. The other two were horrible experiences. After the last bad experience, common sense kicked in, realized the risk behind taking them and that 2-3 bad experiences was a likely trend. And THAT was the end of me and GGG.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Always waiting when I arrive - *people older than millennials were taught to be respectful of other people's time*.
> 
> They actually *tip at or above average*.
> 
> ...


I've had the opposite experience.

Because they don't have smartphones they don't know you arrived.
If you try calling it goes to a call center which then tries calling them.
Once they reach them they come back to the phone to tell you "they'll be right out".
Yeah sure, it's already been 5 minutes at that point.
I aint got time for all that.

I can cancel get my $10(if it was scheduled) and accept the next ride that is more likely to go smoothly.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

My experience has been mostly good. One was a $20 ride and the guy was cool but had dementia and believed that aliens had landed in front of his home for a week. I have received tips from these rides before.

I can't remember if it was GoGo or another third party service like them but one texted me to "bring a minvan or SUV" when I was on UberX. I tried to text back immediately that "this is UberX and if they want a minivan or SUV they should cancel and request through UberXL" (edit: actually it was Lyft but the point is the same) but the text did not go through. It ended up that another service already picked up the passenger anyway so I canceled after waiting and got my $5.

Where they ask for extra work they ought to be including some amount of tip.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Well, lots live on a fixed income, social security.
> After expenses not $much$ left.
> 
> The elderly's biggest fear: out living their $ resources
> ...


My town has a service called HandiRide (includes a ride for caregiver) that has a very affordable monthly fee, so give me a break. They are large vans/vantrucks that are actually equipped to deal with all manner of equipment. There is no reason in God's green earth to put this nonsense onto private drivers.



JimKE said:


> Uber is getting ready to cut out the middle-man (GoGo Grandparents). Welcome to Uber Health!
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/04/ube...n-trigub-from-lyft-for-medical-transport.html


I saw no mention of their providing the vehicle for this nonsense. Medicare and Medi-Cal/caid paying for the rides? lol! They historically underpay doctors, what makes you think they'll pay a fair price for the fare? I wouldn't hold my breath.



JimKE said:


> The story doesn't say directly, but I see Uber Health as a direct marketing operation with medical insurance companies who order rides for their members. That's where the volume/money is -- as the story mentioned, rides to and from doctors' appointments.
> 
> I don't expect it to be a separate service, just a "partnership" with insurers which will result in regular X rides.


I honestly don't see regular insurance paying for rides.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I am paying attention. Maybe you should just stop trying so hard to justify propogating bad attitudes and spreading "advice" that may not hold true for all people in all instances.
> 
> Not all of these GGG rides are the bad experiences you folks describe. You have had a few, but several of us have said we do these and they turn out great. Or at least, just fine.


True not all are bad. For example there is one I get from GGG at a nearby assisted living facility. It is literally right across the street from where I live. The lady is nice and often tips $1 or $2 cash and apologizes when she is not able to tip. The trip is only $4 or so. She has a walker which I load in the trunk.

I don't mind taking her at all. She is pleasant and most of the tip to me is about the principle of it. I like people respecting me and my time. If someone tips $1 that is always good enough for me. Likewise I live in a poor area and if someone sincerely apologizes for not being able to tip me I will never hold it against them.

I'm an ex taxi driver (and not a jerk) so I'm used to helping all sorts of disabled and blind people. This includes holding people's hands and walking them inside to a grocery store. So it isn't a big deal to me to help people in this situation....

That said, on average (but not always), GGG means more work, hassle and risk for the driver. I'm not sure it is fair to demand that we do all this for 54 cents a mile (Orlando). Also I hate how these services often put the burden on the driver to cancel when asking for special things such as an SUV or minivan when on regular UberX or Lyft.

Generally I will take GGG requests but if I am in a bad mood (such as earning $3 per hour for the day) I sometimes won't.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> yeah that's the damn name. Thanks for correction. The mofos probably take a good money from those elderly people and instead of giving them proper service, put all the burden on drivers. Shame


They totally do. It's a 'Service' that farms out the service they are supposed to provide


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

When I'm right in the head and not all POed at the powers that be. I like helping out folks who need a lil extra help. Pass/fail sorta thing.

Driving for Veyo this morning, I had a blind woman. We had a great conversation.
But had to go to her door and lead her to the car and then into her doc's office. But made it a "pass" morning.

I don't wanna do anything where I don't want to do it well. Days when I am not well. I sit there trying to avoid 'em altogether. That's a fail.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've had the opposite experience.
> Because they don't have smartphones they don't know you arrived.
> If you try calling it goes to a call center which then tries calling them.
> Once they reach them they come back to the phone to tell you "they'll be right out".
> ...


I don't know when you last accepted one, but I had one a few weeks back and after the initial text the company sent me, my texts went to the rider and back. They may be forwarding them, but I was texting back and forth with the actual rider.
I texted him when I got to his gate and he was at the curb when I got to his house.
Sorry your experience has been a bad one. As I said, they've been good for, and nice to, me.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> God forbid you need to request an Uber or Lyft for* your parents* so they can pay your family a visit. Remember that next time you get a request.


This part is interesting, because I've observed a large number of people over 60 don't understand smartphones and I presume would become confused or flustered with ordering an Uber ride.
It's a foreign concept to me because my father is above age 70 and is confident with modern devices and fully capable of ordering a rideshare car on a smartphone, and _his_ dad figured out how to use a computer after his 80th birthday.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


GoGoGrandparents. They also book travel and such for old folks. Then expect us to do the work for them.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> GoGoGrandparents. They also book travel and such for old folks. Then expect us to do the work for them.


Uber/Lyft (and all their affiliates). They also book travel and such for all kinds of folks. Then expect us to do the work for them.

How is GGGP any different?
If I were Uber, I'd be pretty pissed if another company utilized my independent fleet, my technology, and my resources, to make money... without getting a cut. My money believes Uber and GGGP are already in bed together and Uber is getting paid for it (I thought prostitution was illegal).


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> They totally do. It's a 'Service' that farms out the service they are supposed to provide


In that regard, it is much like Uber.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I have done those and I consider those to be community service.


Anytime you take a passenger to their destination for .52 per mile, you have already done community service.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> This part is interesting, because I've observed a large number of people over 60 don't understand smartphones and I presume would become confused or flustered with ordering an Uber ride.
> It's a foreign concept to me because my father is above age 70 and is confident with modern devices and fully capable of ordering a rideshare car on a smartphone, and _his_ dad figured out how to use a computer after his 80th birthday.


Same thing here. My dad is in his 80's and frequently uses Uber/Lyft when he travels. (We stay in touch via text because we don't get along) My mom is in her 80's and my step dad is in his 90's and they use technology as if it existed all their lives. Sadly, my mom has thousands of friends on Facebook, and these are all people that she really knows!

It's not age, it's attitude.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I've done only 2 of these so far and luckily the 2 that I did, one of them was pretty profitable ride after an hour drive and took me back towards some pretty cheap gas on the way back. The second one was typical short ride that probably wasn't really worth it, but at least I picked him up from a fried chicken spot that I still gotta remember to go to.

If this has popped up with 6 pages of crap on UP forums then probably not worth bothering with anymore



Mista T said:


> "Oh, you don't have a smart phone? We will order a ride for you. I won't cost much, just double the normal price. And make sure you don't give any cash to the driver no matter what, we will take care of paying them."


I love when the old people ask "did they already paayyyyy youuuuu for this ride?"


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

There are a few companies piggy backing off of Uber and Lyft . I got a Lyft request from Cargo NYC . It was a package going to Manhattan . I accepted the ride after the person at the pick up agreed to my terms , one of which is a NYC surcharge . In and out of Manhattan in like 10 minutes . That'll probably never happen again .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Government has available to working poor uber drivers:
> Food stamps
> Low income housing
> Affordable healthcare
> ...


What does being a vet have to do with anything


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> What does being a vet have to do with anything


U.S. military draft ended Jan. 27, *1973*.
That means many of the elderly referred to in this thread,
those that are ignored by many drivers & ridiculed 
were drafted military veterans who served our country in uniform


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> They also monitor the ride for the customer. One fear a customer expressed to me was they didn't like getting into a stranger's car alone.
> 
> Cableguynoe, my personal experience with this suggests you are mistaken. These are mostly just average rides. Not the horror stories you talk of. Just people that might not have family nearby, might not have a smartphone. The odds of it being a bad ride aren't any higher that an X or other trip. Avoid them if you like, just like grocery trips. But stop tryi g to convince us that this ride or that will ruin you. That's just complaining for the sake of having something to say.
> 
> Unless her cart was literally, full of fecal matter, how could this be so terrible? How many bags of groceries could an 85 year old possibly buy?


So the possibility of this alone makes it worse:
Driver has bad shoulder (like myself) can not lift wheel chair or many other walking assistance devices.
Driver refuses
Pax complains
Driver is deactivated fir ADA non compliance.

Please don't sugar coat it GGG rides are the absolute bottom of the barrel.

They never tip
Doesn't pay better 
You stand to gain nothing extra by doing them



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> U.S. military draft ended Jan. 27, *1973*.
> That means many of the elderly referred to in this thread,
> those that are ignored by many drivers & ridiculed
> were drafted military veterans who served our country in uniform


My bad, I served my country willingly...I was unaware a greater respect exists for doing it unwillingly....
I know I don't want to be treated special because i'm a veteran


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> So the possibility of this alone makes it worse:
> Driver has bad shoulder (like myself) can not lift wheel chair or many other walking assistance devices.
> Driver refuses
> Pax complains
> ...


Not "greater" respect


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Not "greater" respect


English please


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Eventually these places will catch on to the driver revolt over it, & just change the account names so they can keep operating how they want.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> English please


Draftees & volunteers
Both (most) earned their CIB and/or did their jobs safeguarding the security
of a nation. Because one was drafted I don't think means his service was "unwillingly"








In response to your statement "My bad, I served my country willingly...I was unaware a greater respect exists for doing it unwillingly....
I know I don't want to be treated special because i'm a veteran"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Draftees & volunteers
> Both (most) earned their CIB and/or did their jobs safeguarding the security
> of a nation. Because one was drafted I don't think means his service was "unwillingly"
> 
> ...


Thank you for then acknowledging that providing a disabled veteran a service at a loss means no more than providing it 5p anyone else


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Thank you for then acknowledging that providing a disabled veteran a service at a loss means no more than providing it 5p anyone else


You've blindsided me with a designation not originally addressed 
but assumed


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You've blindsided me with a designation not originally addressed
> but assumed


Nah


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


One star and never hear from them


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

My experience is the Gogograndparent ride-booker will make you, the Uber/Lyft driver the scapegoat when they mess up a booking, ie give you a low rating to cover their ass when THEY put in the wrong pickup or drop off location.

With Gogograndparent, driver is now at the rating mercy of two different entities: 1) a distant person who booked the ride for a area they unfamiliar with 2) the grandparent passenger

I dont accept gogograndparent anymore because of getting burned a couple times due to back pickup/drop off addresses from booker.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

EphLux said:


> My experience is the Gogograndparent ride-booker will make you, the Uber/Lyft driver the scapegoat when they mess up a booking, ie give you a low rating to cover their ass when THEY put in the wrong pickup or drop off location.


The one I did last week told me to put in the destination myself, the text from GGG advised me of that as well however I didn't bother reading it until the ride was over.

That really was the only annoying thing, GGG both called and texted me while on my way to pickup. Ignored 'em both.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> So the possibility of this alone makes it worse:
> Driver has bad shoulder (like myself) can not lift wheel chair or many other walking assistance devices.
> Driver refuses
> Pax complains
> Driver is deactivated fir ADA non compliance.


Implausible red herring - the ADA noncompliance is based on taking the ride versus not, not whether the driver is capable of loading or unloading the passengers's items The driver's job is to drive. However, this slippery slope thought about disabled people introduces a whole new wrinkle beyond service animals. "My driver didn't take my ride because he saw I have a folding wheelchair! Americans With Disabilities Act shows I was discriminated against!" or "My part time driver showed up in a full-size pickup truck and I wasn't physically able to enter the vehicle! This is not accessible-friendly!"


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Implausible red herring - the ADA noncompliance is based on taking the ride versus not, not whether the driver is capable of loading or unloading the passengers's items The driver's job is to drive. However, this slippery slope thought about disabled people introduces a whole new wrinkle beyond service animals. "My driver didn't take my ride because he saw I have a folding wheelchair! Americans With Disabilities Act shows I was discriminated against!" or "My part time driver showed up in a full-size pickup truck and I wasn't physically able to enter the vehicle! This is not accessible-friendly!"


It's like "dueling disabilities" at sunrise


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> My bad, I served my country willingly...I was unaware a greater respect exists for doing it unwillingly....


Mixed feelings. I'm prepared to take heat but:
- You voluntarily signed a contract for a job that happened to be in the military. You didn't have to sign up for this job and all it entails.
- Those who were drafted were required to join, be imprisoned, claim conscientious objector, get deferral (hence the song "I ain't no Senator's son"), or vacate their birth nation homeland. Maybe they won't have chosen to take a military career path if they were not made to do so.
With that said, thank you for your service and presumably putting your life on the line.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You voluntarily signed a contract for a job that happened to be in the military. You didn't have to sign up for this job and all it entails.


I volunteered for the Air Force to avoid being drafted into the Army. Best career decision I ever made. Learned how to fly airplanes and it changed my life.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Maybe they won't have chosen to take a military career path if they were not made to do so.


If I had a choice not to serve, that would have been my choice. But I am very happy with the choice I made.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Got 1 in the last 72 hours
Old person could not put the seat belt, so had to help him
Was giving directions, even though he can hardly see
Dropped him, had a walker in the trunk
Would love to decline , but after seeing all those old folks, I kinda thought of my relatives who are old.. so I try not to think about it, and kinda Avoid the place... almost 2 months since the last 
Person I picked up


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

mbd said:


> Got 1 in the last 72 hours
> Old person could not put the seat belt, so had to help him
> Was giving directions, even though he can hardly see
> Dropped him, had a walker in the trunk


Foreplay?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Gilby said:


> I volunteered for the Air Force to avoid being drafted into the Army. Best career decision I ever made. Learned how to fly airplanes and it changed my life.
> ...
> 
> If I had a choice not to serve, that would have been my choice. But I am very happy with the choice I made.


Thank you for your service. It is possible that a difference in era colored my opinion. I came of age when the US was storming Iraq. Every service member at that point in time made a life choice to enlist, whether it be for patriotism, for the college tuition offers, or for the other benefits. Many came home wounded and/or changed through PTSD and shellshock but also are guaranteed benefits not guaranteed in the private sector.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> yeah that's the damn name. Thanks for correction. The mofos probably take a good money from those elderly people and instead of giving them proper service, put all the burden on drivers. Shame


Actually, brilliant.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Yes. I have dealt with them and the people have been lovely. Not an issue


Humanity and business don't mix for some; Uber and Uber drivers are allowed to think alike.

I have had those rides and they can be a major pain in the arse.
I put myself in place of someone with an 80 years old mother who uses these services but I believe the source placing calls should somehow compensate for what is involved. Handling and folding walkers and wheelchairs should have a fee associated. The service is taking advantage of drivers and a few souls like yourself without a business mind but a big heart is what they bank on.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

x100 said:


> Handling and folding walkers and wheelchairs should have a fee associated.


 Fair enough.

As a baseline, how much extra do you charge to handle luggage or put a stroller in?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Thank you for your service. It is possible that a difference in era colored my opinion. I came of age when the US was storming Iraq. Every service member at that point in time made a life choice to enlist, whether it be for patriotism, for the college tuition offers, or for the other benefits. Many came home wounded and/or changed through PTSD and shellshock but also are guaranteed benefits not guaranteed in the private sector.


Yup the WMD chasing game which turned HAL ( haliburton) from a $10 stock into a $53 one over those years. Just one of the many companies benefitting. US has its largest embassy in that country now. That war was to service oil Oligarsh not the U.S.



KenLV said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> As a baseline, how much extra do you charge to handle luggage or put a stroller in?


Let me tell you this, when Taxi drivers drive autistic kids to and from home under a program in LA, they are not even supposed to lift walkers and WC, there's an aide to do that. There's no insurance covering cabbies in those cases. Now that's one way to look at it but I would say $7.50 is a good rate and $13.50 round trip, since I am good with numbers I throw that in; but I'd prefer a special insurance in place if that's the case.

One should deny WC lifting unless there's insurance given.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I get them all the time on Lyft not Uber.
I just ask them if they can go in and out without touching them.
I stopped accepting them . Last time there was no destination address on arrival. NO THANK YOU.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dice man AKA snake eye a proponent of 'don't pass' strategy.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

x100 said:


> Yup the WMD chasing game which turned HAL ( haliburton) from a $10 stock into a $53 one over those years. Just one of the many companies benefitting. US has its largest embassy in that country now. That war was to service oil Oligarsh not the U.S.
> 
> Let me tell you this, when Taxi drivers drive autistic kids to and from home under a program in LA, they are not even supposed to lift walkers and WC, there's an aide to do that. There's no insurance covering cabbies in those cases. Now that's one way to look at it but I would say $7.50 is a good rate and $13.50 round trip, since I am good with numbers I throw that in; but I'd prefer a special insurance in place if that's the case.
> 
> One should deny WC lifting unless there's insurance given.


I used to do non-emergency medical transport for 3 years. You would be amazed at the high contract rates paid for that kind of transportation by government, insurance, schools, medical industry, business accounts.

Probably those rides are getting billed out at anywhere from 5 to 10 times the price you are getting for being their patsy fulfilling those rides.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

^ Yep


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

So if it said gogo grandma, it was probably booked by a third party, right. It seemed I'd that it said pax required no assistance and she didn't.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

x100 said:


> Let me tell you this, when Taxi drivers drive autistic kids to and from home under a program in LA, they are not even supposed to lift walkers and WC, there's an aide to do that. There's no insurance covering cabbies in those cases. Now that's one way to look at it but I would say $7.50 is a good rate and $13.50 round trip, since I am good with numbers I throw that in; but I'd prefer a special insurance in place if that's the case.


That's great, but does nothing to answer my question...


KenLV said:


> As a baseline, how much extra do you charge to handle luggage or put a stroller in?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> As a baseline, how much extra do you charge to handle luggage or put a stroller in?


Just taking a guess here, but I would say about 99% of people with luggage or strollers are able to lift it themselves.

Not so much for wheelchair pax.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just taking a guess here, but I would say about 99% of people with luggage or strollers are able to lift it themselves.
> 
> Not so much for wheelchair pax.


True, but many drivers, myself included, will load their car, even for the perfectly able - some as a service, others because they don't want their car damaged.

Either way, he didn't indicate that he doesn't load luggage or that he cancels rides for those who want him to load their luggage, so I'm wondering what he charges to load luggage/strollers/etc...

My point being: Does he only think those who *can't *should have to pay?


----------



## Nosmoke704 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sounds like this is a case of Medicaid or insurance fraud since transportation services more than likely has been played. Report to local authority.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nosmoke704 said:


> Sounds like this is a case of Medicaid or insurance fraud since transportation services more than likely has been played. Report to local authority.


What is it about this that makes it fraud?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

KenLV said:


> That's great, but does nothing to answer my question...


Yes I see I went beyond your "luggage" issue .. There was a 5 feet chinese lady with two full luggages with 5.5"+ plus height. I would have liked to see you put them in ur car. LOL.

Thread is about special case customer who likely have stroller or possibly fold up wheelchair; I was getting at the fact that would be proper to have insurance coverage in case drivers are supposed to fold and lift; you have one healthy back only. Also a dollar figure was given for handling wheelchair. Money is available in these programs, why take advantage of drivers?????


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> yeah that's the damn name. Thanks for correction. The mofos probably take a good money from those elderly people and instead of giving them proper service, put all the burden on drivers. Shame


I just called and pretended to be a passenger, I got a quote to got from Washington, PA to Pittsburgh. 31 miles and about 56 minutes due to traffic. Uber price is $34.08 and GOGOGRANDPARENTS - $62.70. or almost 85% more and we take all the risk. I will admit that I have taken them before with lyft and they were nice people. I have also had some really old people that their kids make the request for them (yes 92 and 95 are my too oldest passengers and they were not with GOGOGrandparent).


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> This account is apparently for a company that gives service to old people with extreme disability, such as not even able to get in and out without help.
> All they do is booking uber and Lyft for them and leave all the burden on the drivers.
> My advice: cancel instantly in Uber, or decline in Lyft if see that account. It's either GoGo or GoGoParents


That sounds like age discrimination which, in my opinion, should not be a practiced by fellow drivers. I get seniors with various disabilities and provide a stool to help them get in. They are so appreciative and show their appreciation to the driver who have done something very helpful for a fellow citizen, and the driver who may receive a surprise tip or just personal human satisfaction. Again, in my opinion, We are in the service business and we should provide the best and total package to each and every deserving rider.it is good to remember that If you live long enough, you may be a senior with disabilities some day in the future and may need a ride to a doctor, the store, etc. What goes around........


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> No worries. I know I will be elderly some day too. And I will be definitely enough knowledgeable not to abuse other people. If I am going to put more than necessary burden on a service person, I will definitely have good understanding to make and keep him happy with tips, in advanced.


I drive uzurv not bad,pays good


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

As others have pointed out, it would be more honorable to just to give these "service" rides for free than to accept the pathetic base rates drivers are paid, not even considering going above and beyond with loading wheelchairs, helping with groceries, multiple stops, etc. I wouldn't mind providing these extras at all (and I have, lots of times, out of my own sense of humanity) if the rates were respectful of the time and effort involved.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You get paid the same. The Uber driver doesn't suffer from this.


Yeah, but that's not factually accurate though. If we were to look at the increased amount of time loading, and unloading these pax, and their assorted medical accessories then that increased time represents a decrease in the driver's earnings potential, and increased wear and tear on the driver's vehicle from storing and removing large heavy metal items like wheelchairs.

Since this company is actively instructing their customers, the driver's pax, not to tip that represents an egregious money grab from drivers. It's the same money grab uber perpetuated on the grounds that the lack of worry concerning the need to tip represents increased use of their service, aka more money for them, but at the direct expense of drivers who are far less likely to receive tips as a result. That's money directly plucked out of the pockets of drivers they're just because they're managing to do it before it was ever deposited there doesn't mean it doesn't represent a direct real net financial loss to drivers.

The fact that these riders represent an increased fall risk, or other medical risks also represents the potential for even larger loss, much much larger actually.



Christinebitg said:


> You're just jealous that someone else is making a buck, and it's not even from you.


That's a fairly declarative statement about his feelings on the matter, something you can't possibly know, and really though if one had to go there I would think stating he was pissed that yet another bottom feeder company was abusing him and making money off the sweat of his labor, while simultaneously decreasing his pay by increasing his turn around time, and inhibiting his ability to make tips would be the more reasonable place to take it, not jealousy.



UberBeemer said:


> I am paying attention. Maybe you should just stop trying so hard to justify propogating bad attitudes and spreading "advice" that may not hold true for all people in all instances.


Except he's not propagating bad attitudes, hell he's not even facilitating them, they already exist because this type of ride sucks for the overwhelming majority of drivers as yet another iteration of this particular type of drive from yet another driver crops up again on this board.

The complaints about this type of ride aren't coming from a vacuum. They exist because these types of rides, as well as others, generally suck for drivers.

Putting a happy sun-shiney face on the problem doesn't make the shit-show go away, and in fact does a disservice to drivers.

Your posts on this topic, and many others, function as a huge disservice to drivers because instead of these driver complaints functioning as a learning moment for uber, one they could at least in theory utilize to modify these types of rides to make them more palatable to the majority of drivers, you're choosing to function in a way that supports uber's unsaid position - shut-up and take them stupid whiney driver we got a million more where you came from.

You will note I did not state that at any point you actually stated any of that, but you damn sure might as well have because the effect is the same.



ULFW said:


> AARP, which we all be members of someday, would sh*t a brick reading this pethetic thread


AARP would very probably warmly encourage their members to generously tip their drivers, because the last thing they would want is for retired folks to be seen as cheap, insensitive to the financial needs of service industry workers, and clueless.



DevilShoez said:


> Eventually these places will catch on to the driver revolt over it, & just change the account names so they can keep operating how they want.


Yup.

"Hi, this is Sarah, I ordered the ride for Mary. Please avoid shiny lights because Mary is prone to epileptic fits. If Mary lapses into one she has meds with her please make sure she takes one, call 911, and stay with her until the ambulance arrives, and you give the police your statment. Thanx."

"Hi, this is Sarah again. You know the person that ordered the ride for Mary. I've instructed her not to provide you with a tip so please do not ask her for one. Thanx."

"Hi, this is Sarah, you know me from such classics as shiny lights make Mary have fits, and you ain't gettin no tip, I'm back. So I forgot to tell you Mary has an older model XXL2000 wheelchair this model is very expensive with delicate electronics please be extra careful when loading it into your trunk. Thanx."

"Hi, this is Sarah. Thanks for dropping off Mary. No worries, I got you in the app man. Thanx."

"Hi, this is Sarah. Also, Mary will be done in approximately two hours if you feel like waiting for her to be finished. She says she really likes you. Thanx."


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I think people fail to realize that for those of us with experience, sense, and an enjoyment of making money have taken in the following observations: 
1. That these types of rides open us up to all kinds of bad juju that insurance will not save us from (damage to expensive personal effects, trips, falls, triggers for certain conditions that we're ill-equipped to handle, etc, etc, etc). And that there is no waiver form to save us from said liabilities, leaving US the ones that family will go after when something DOES INEVITABLY happen.
2. Once we try to take these rides, and we notice bad trends, it triggers our brains to eliminate further such trends by declining the rides that cause said trends to exist. 
3. Once we crunch the numbers when it comes to the extra load times, extra unload times, and the annoyance of dealing with a third party sending continual and distracting messages, we realize that not only do we not enjoy the annoyance of being distracted the whole way to pick up a potential liability (and usually going a trek to pick them up to, adding mileage and gas usage), but the amount of time we spend at the stop and at the destination is, in the long run, is probably costing us much more money than we're making.

Its NOT the AGE of the pax that are making us not want to pick them up. Its all of the unseen complications that could come with said pax that are the turn off.

If these are unforeseeable risks that you're willing to take to 'do the community a service' all the power to you. Just remember that the community WILL NOT be behind you once something happens under your watch. They'll hang and lynch you.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I think people fail to realize that for those of us with experience, sense, and an enjoyment of making money have taken in the following observations:
> 1. That these types of rides open us up to all kinds of bad juju that insurance will not save us from (damage to expensive personal effects, trips, falls, triggers for certain conditions that we're ill-equipped to handle, etc, etc, etc). And that there is no waiver form to save us from said liabilities, leaving US the ones that family will go after when something DOES INEVITABLY happen.
> 2. Once we try to take these rides, and we notice bad trends, it triggers our brains to eliminate further such trends by declining the rides that cause said trends to exist.
> 3. Once we crunch the numbers when it comes to the extra load times, extra unload times, and the annoyance of dealing with a third party sending continual and distracting messages, we realize that not only do we not enjoy the annoyance of being distracted the whole way to pick up a potential liability (and usually going a trek to pick them up to, adding mileage and gas usage), but the amount of time we spend at the stop and at the destination is, in the long run, is probably costing us much more money than we're making.
> ...


"Once _we crunch the numbers "
_
Dude, seriously
If u "crunched" any numbers
You won't be an uber driver, period

Face it, u suffer from Gerontophobia


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Actually, I have the numbers crunched to a science. I supplement my actual income with Uber. My entire income is done by crunching numbers and equations. I work the numbers at the track. I'm friends with a bunch of liaisons at the tracks. I use Uber to make some money while I'm prepping for next years track season. And between licensed private runs.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Actually, I have the numbers crunched to a science. I supplement my actual income with Uber. My entire income is done by crunching numbers and equations. I work the numbers at the track. I'm friends with a bunch of liaisons at the tracks. I use Uber to make some money while I'm prepping for next years track season. And between licensed private runs.


Noted:
u didn't address ur Gerontophobia


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> That sounds like age discrimination which, in my opinion, should not be a practiced by fellow drivers. I get seniors with various disabilities and provide a stool to help them get in. They are so appreciative and show their appreciation to the driver who have done something very helpful for a fellow citizen, and the driver who may receive a surprise tip or just personal human satisfaction. Again, in my opinion, We are in the service business and we should provide the best and total package to each and every deserving rider.it is good to remember that If you live long enough, you may be a senior with disabilities some day in the future and may need a ride to a doctor, the store, etc. What goes around........


The bigger issue here is that the middle man company just arrrange these rides for the seniors and piggy back drivers who do the all the job. In addition they tell the senior pax to not to give any cash to drivers, tip or whatsoever. 
By the way I hear all the time that we need to give good service to the society. But why society doesn't care about us?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> The bigger issue here is that the middle man company just arrrange these rides for the seniors and piggy back drivers who do the all the job. In addition they tell the senior pax to not to give any cash to drivers, tip or whatsoever.
> By the way I hear all the time that we need to give good service to the society. But why society doesn't care about us?


"But why society doesn't care about us?"
Because ur the working poor
And don't pay taxes.
You're a taker
Not creator


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "But why society doesn't care about us?"
> Because ur the working poor
> And don't pay taxes.
> You're a taker
> Not creator


Then I give the service to the society that deserve. Period.



phoneguy said:


> I just called and pretended to be a passenger, I got a quote to got from Washington, PA to Pittsburgh. 31 miles and about 56 minutes due to traffic. Uber price is $34.08 and GOGOGRANDPARENTS - $62.70. or almost 85% more and we take all the risk. I will admit that I have taken them before with lyft and they were nice people. I have also had some really old people that their kids make the request for them (yes 92 and 95 are my too oldest passengers and they were not with GOGOGrandparent).


Propf of concept.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> The complaints about this type of ride aren't coming from a vacuum. They exist because these types of rides, as well as others, generally suck for drivers.


You are correct that the do not come from a vacume. They come from people who feel put out by a part of the job they don't like. Unless you get lots of these rides every day, it really isn't a big imposition. And the "wear and tear" or the inability to earn while doing these, I think is an exaggeration. I do these whenever they come in, unless i have to backtrack more than 3 miles to get them. The "downside" is insignificant.



Wonkytonk said:


> Putting a happy sun-shiney face on the problem doesn't make the shit-show go away, and in fact does a disservice to drivers.
> 
> Your posts on this topic, and many others, function as a huge disservice to drivers because instead of these driver complaints functioning as a learning moment for uber, one they could at least in theory utilize to modify these types of rides to make them more palatable to the majority of drivers, you're choosing to function in a way that supports uber's unsaid position - shut-up and take them stupid whiney driver we got a million more where you came from.


The disservice to new drivers is to try to convince them that you have to avoid these trips. It breeds bad attitudes. If someone is ok with, happy to, or indifferent, you guys go to work on them and try to make them feel stupid.

Your preferences are yours. Try to encourage people to give them a try, and make up their own mind. Some will agree. Some will not.



Wonkytonk said:


> You will note I did not state that at any point you actually stated any of that, but you damn sure might as well have because the effect is the same.


It is foolhardy to think any of this is going to change uber's ways. They will just continue to tweak and adjust to weed out who they consider bad drivers (those who cancel a lot, those who won't take pools, those who game surges). Those who tell new drivers not to take rides like this are setting them up for disappointment, even failure.

I don't know why this isnt apparent to some of you. Tell them your experiences. Let the others learn from all views and do their own math.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> You are correct


Of course I am.



UberBeemer said:


> The disservice to new drivers is to try to convince them that you have to avoid these trips.


No one is trying to convince anyone of anything. They're simply confirming what the driver already knows and came here to mention.

The only one trying to convince them of something is you. You're attempting to convince them of something most drivers instinctually know isn't in their best interest.



UberBeemer said:


> Your preferences are yours.


That's a tautology. It's meaningless. Of course my preferences are mine, as are yours yours, the primary distinction between us in this case, as in many many cases is your predilection for opinions, actions, and preferences which most drivers find counter intuitive to their financial bottom line.

I'm done here. I don't want others here thinking I'm legitimizing anything about your opinions because I'm not, and because I have no desire what so ever to engage you in debate. None.

Seek legitimacy, and the semblance of openness for debate elsewhere.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Boo hoo. Scary man didn't agree with me.

Wonk, you are the funniest. 

Most drivers? What makes you even think most are members here? What makes you think there isn't a silent majority out there that just do these trips, without needing to tell everyone how horrible they are? You speak in opinion just as much as i do. The difference is, i own mine as opinions. You need to have yours validated as absolutes, when they're not.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Then I give the service to the society that deserve. Period.
> 
> Propf of concept.


*Gerontophobia* is the hatred or fear of the elderly
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerontophobia

You may claim it's a dollar issue, and it may very well be.
But the public, the media and the cop on the beat will see it as
*Ageism, *the stereotyping of and discrimination against individuals or groups on the basis of their age.

Once u get that ear-tag, game over everywhere


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> u didn't address ur Gerontophobia


If you'd bothered to note, I have no fear of driving the elderly. In fact, if you'd bothered to take note, I actively VOLUNTEER to do so during the holiday seasons. Because all of the liability is written out of it on my end through legalized litigation. It's not MY fault I do it on legitimate terms in safe fashion


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> legalized litigation.


That's a thing? If you have no liability coverage you should be deactivated.

So i try to remember this bit of wisdom:

As you are, they once were; as they are, so you one day shall be.

Helps me remember that these are human beings. Not objectified things, or crooks trying to pull a fast one by, gasp, _needing a ride..._


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I call BS. Volunteer? Please


I got nothing to prove to keyboard warriors trying to justify their ignorance of their own legitimacy. lmao
I'm not as disgruntled as a lot of people think. I also put in free time at a local museum, because I can. And the food is good.



UberBeemer said:


> That's a thing? If you have no liability coverage you should be deactivated.


Not only do I have full coverage on my vehicle, I'm also driving fully licensed AND with commercial insurance. lmao


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> The bigger issue here is that the middle man company just arrrange these rides for the seniors and piggy back drivers who do the all the job. In addition they tell the senior pax to not to give any cash to drivers, tip or whatsoever.
> By the way I hear all the time that we need to give good service to the society. But why society doesn't care about us?


I have had tips directly from seniors riders whose rides were scheduled by third party organizations, doctors offices, hospitals and senior centers. They take advantage of the opportunity to share good talk with younger drivers and enjoy the ride. They reach into their purses and show their personal appreciation. The amount is not important, it's the reality that you are doing something for them at their time of need and they show their appreciation.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Thats great. Glad you are covered. Not at all sure why you assert someone who takes an elderly passenger would not be. Maybe you could clarify.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Thats great. Glad you are covered. Not at all sure why you assert someone who takes an elderly passenger would not be. Maybe you could clarify.


Indeed. Its not as though Uber does not cover certain phases. Nor does it discriminate against age. The fault comes should something happen BETWEEN those haze-like phases of Uber/RS endorsement coverage. And also the fact that Uber will not stand behind you should something occur. They'll lawyer up, throw you under the bus, and you'll be the one facing the lawsuit from the family of the loved one injured in question.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> . That these types of rides open us up to all kinds of bad juju that insurance will not save us from


I disagree. If you have proper coverage, you are protected. Once someone is out of your car safely, you're not liable for anything that happens afterward.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I disagree. If you have proper coverage, you are protected. Once someone is out of your car safely, you're not liable for anything that happens afterward.


I'll give you that. 
I just have heard of people getting sued. Personal Story: (a buddy of mine, driver, we used to work together in Auto Parts). He had an RS endorsement, full coverage (but not commercial coverage or licensing). Got rear-ended by a dump truck (he was driving a 2017 Acura TL). The car was totaled, he got messed up, but the pax had it worse. Compressed discs, concussion, fractured elbow. Wasn't wearing a seatbelt. Not elderly, so not really in the same genre. But its what follows that makes me paranoid. Insurance handled everything. But the woman and her family went after him with guns blazing with a law suit. They're still dragging him through the court system. When he reached out to Uber, they told him that it was his personal issue, and they washed their hands of him.

While this could easily happen with any pax, the risks of it happening with an elderly rider multiplies it.

I'm well aware of the fact that it makes me seem like a paranoid jit. lmao. But I practice the art of CYA where I can. I don't mind doing it for the elderly in my family (personal trips), or for volunteer work (where both parties are in agreement that we're just two neighbors taking a leisure cruise and there's no money being exchanged). 
People can think of it as they wish, about the way I handle this, so long as they don't insult my integrity for being overly careful with my assets.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *Gerontophobia* is the hatred or fear of the elderly
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerontophobia
> 
> You may claim it's a dollar issue, and it may very well be.
> ...


After so many discussions here, if you still think our issue is taking the elderly people, you need an English translator. Period.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> After so many discussions here, if you still think our issue is taking the elderly people, you need an English translator. Period.


Actually, you need to cut the elderly some slack


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> I have had tips directly from seniors riders whose rides were scheduled by third party organizations, doctors offices, hospitals and senior centers. They take advantage of the opportunity to share good talk with younger drivers and enjoy the ride. They reach into their purses and show their personal appreciation. The amount is not important, it's the reality that you are doing something for them at their time of need and they show their appreciation.


Did you receive tips from profitting oraganizations or their riders too?
Those hospitals, doctors, etc, don't make money out of booking Uber for their clients.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Actually, you need to cut the elderly some slack


Keep tweeking our concerns into bogus phobias ... not many drivers buy your stuff. Period.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Did you receive tips from profitting oraganizations or their riders too?
> Those hospitals, doctors, etc, don't make money out of booking Uber for their clients.
> 
> Keep tweeking our concerns into bogus phobias ... not many drivers buy your stuff. Period.


You're under a misconception 
This isn't a popularity contest
It's life
The difference between right and wrong


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You're under a misconception
> This isn't a popularity contest
> It's life
> The difference between right and wrong


I think you are working for that GoGo scam. I can't really make other conclusion out of your non ending support of them


----------



## Nosmoke704 (Dec 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> What is it about this that makes it fraud?





hanging in there said:


> I used to do non-emergency medical transport for 3 years. You would be amazed at the high contract rates paid for that kind of transportation by government, insurance, schools, medical industry, business accounts.
> 
> Probably those rides are getting billed out at anywhere from 5 to 10 times the price you are getting for being their patsy fulfilling those rides.


You are correct . I said earlier that this is some kind of fraud.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I think you are working for that GoGo scam. I can't really make other conclusion out of your non ending support of them


Oh oh. The dreaded "you're a shill" defense.

You nay sayers are convinced not to take these trips. Fine. But your experience isn't universal. Think of it this way. This site reflects a minority of all drivers in the game. Even if you could somehow tally how every UPN member's opinion, and, if it were a majority of this small sample of all drivers, its not the same as "most drivers", because there are plenty of us doing these trips without complaint or incident. Probably more than those complaining, if you ask me. These "never take _____ rides" arguments simply are not universal truths.



Nosmoke704 said:


> You are correct . I said earlier that this is some kind of fraud.


And another laughable generalization. Where is the fraud? You get paid to take an uber ride at agreed to rate. The customer gets what they signed up for. Where is the fraud???


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Oh oh. The dreaded "you're a shill" defense.
> 
> You nay sayers are convinced not to take these trips. Fine. But your experience isn't universal. Think of it this way. This site reflects a minority of all drivers in the game. Even if you could somehow tally how every UPN member's opinion, and, if it were a majority of this small sample of all drivers, its not the same as "most drivers", because there are plenty of us doing these trips without complaint or incident. Probably more than those complaining, if you ask me. These "never take _____ rides" arguments simply are not universal truths.


Please take your time and count the comments/likes pro and against in this thread. Period.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Please take your time and count the comments/likes pro and against in this thread. Period.


To what end? To prove that lots of people agree and like to complain? That is self evident. Its like a rash here. Whaa... dont do this... whaa... its a fraud...

If you choose to assert an absolute, you can't prove it with opinion. You can't prove it with fancy words. You would need to show evidence.

And as long as i have had a contradictory experience, i know there is no absolute evidence that these are all terrible rides. Elderly. Groceries. Pools. Hospitals. I have done each in the last few days.

There is no more wear and tear on my car after having two wheel chairs in the trunk. Nor after two sight impaired pax and their dogs in the car. Or the old woman from good shepherd who needed help out at the end of the ride. Or a couple of weeks ago, a trunk load of groceries.

If you don't like them, don't take them. But quit trying to prove they are all horrible trips. You can't. They aren't. Just say you don't like doing them and move on.

And don't try asking someone to disprove a point you didn't bother to prove yourself in the first place.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> To what end? To prove that lots of people agree and like to complain? That is self evident. Its like a rash here. Whaa... dont do this... whaa... its a fraud...
> 
> If you choose to assert an absolute, you can't prove it with opinion. You can't prove it with fancy words. You would need to show evidence.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, this thread and the people interacting in it serve as a sort of statistical data to me. It's a small sample size though, but it is still statistics. Obviously 9 out of 10 drivers or so had issues with those rides. But 1 out of 10 say they are okay. Now if you would want to take one of those trips go with the vote of each drivers? 9 or 1?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I am not the only person to have stated this on UPN. So that argument is hollow. And, what issues of substance have been reported? So far, the only thing established beyond opinion is the fact that GGG gets paid by the customer, money we will never get a cut of.

What other issues have been offered and proven? 

They never tip, except, yes, they do in many instances.

There's too much liability? Nope.

They take too long to get in and out of the car? 

I don't see anything so terrible. But hey, if you skip them, fine. Your call. Your loss, too, most likely. Go chase that "better" ride. The folks i encounter have been pleasant, and if you go back a few posts, i believe i am not alone in having had mostly good experiences.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I think you are working for that GoGo scam. I can't really make other conclusion out of your non ending support of them


Nonsense


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I am not the only person to have stated this on UPN. So that argument is hollow. And, what issues of substance have been reported? So far, the only thing established beyond opinion is the fact that GGG gets paid by the customer, money we will never get a cut of.
> 
> What other issues have been offered and proven?
> 
> ...


Nobody is forcing his opinions on you. We are just sharing our experiences here. If our experiences oppose yours, then stick to your rules. If you are happy taking GoGo , then keep taking. It's ultimately your choice. But for me GoGo is automatica NoNo. Reasons are discussed so many times in this thread, so I skip. 
Bottom line, my objective in this gig is to maximize my profit. Other things such as morals, ethics, etc are my next priorities to be honest. I'm putting wear and tear on my property and my body. This is why I'm super sensitive regarding pax, middle mans, etc.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Nonsense


Blame yourself


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

My point is, dont assert absolutes where none exist. Nothing wrong stating you prefer not to take them.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> And another laughable generalization. Where is the fraud? You get paid to take an uber ride at agreed to rate. The customer gets what they signed up for. Where is the fraud???


The fraud would be on the rider, who is paying big bucks to GoGoGadgetGranny for a ride that would cost far less if ordered directly with U/L, or even from a local phone order taxi.
What's really sad is that my county, like many counties/municipalities, has a van service for elderly/handicapped riders, as part of their public transportation system. I believe it's free, as well.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, but that's not factually accurate though


You have way too much free time. Consider getting a job as a Wal-Mart greeter.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Why do people keep posting or reposting comments without knowing the facts?


Wonkytonk said:


> ...Since this company is actively instructing their customers, the driver's pax, not to tip that represents an egregious money grab from drivers...





Alexxx_Uber said:


> ... Why they say the pax to not pay cash and tip to drivers?


From what I've read from GGGP website...























I don't remember if my single GGGP experience tipped or not but I do know the ride did not require any additional effort. And considering the percentage of non GGGP Uber riders that don't tip, it really didn't leave any negative feelings about that service.

I think it's great someone created a more cost effective taxi service for the elderly... or those on a restricted income... or those technologically handicapped.
The odds support that most full-time rideshare drivers on this site will end up living on a strict social security income. Knock them now but when you can't afford the technology of your retirement years, you'll be thankful these types of services exist.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You have way too much free time. Consider getting a job as a Wal-Mart greeter.


Former VP Dick Cheney was Not Walmart's best greeter






Just Sayin'


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Hospitals, Doctors offices and organizations that schedule rides for seniors merely schedule and request the ride. It is the normal task of the driver to perform the 5 star service, first time-every time. Tips aren’t guaranteed, but they are always nice when they are received. The best part of the trip is accomplishment of the Rideshare mission, first ride, every ride.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Staffing services who move multiple day workers (4-5 or 6 at one time) from the muster office location to the respective job site do not include tips in the ride request or at the end of the ride. They (account holders) don’t even rate the ride because they are still at the office.. The day workers don’t tip either, for obvious reasons.. I get more tips from senior citizens during their GoGo oriented (etc) organizational trips. Something to think about.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You have way too much free time. Consider getting a job as a Wal-Mart greeter.


Thanks; I'll be sure to give that its due consideration.

Any thoughts on what I actually responded to you on?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Any thoughts on what I actually responded to you on?


In all of that, did you actually address a comment to me?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Nonsense


Not that I agree with your or anything more than three quarters of the time but this was a missed opportunity.

You should have responded with "balderdash" because....no one ever uses it anymore.

That said please feel free to resume your bosh!



Christinebitg said:


> In all of that, did you actually address a comment to me?


Ok I'll play.

Sure, why not.

And if you read it you'll actually see it all up in there.

You said blah blah blah; blah, and blah da blah
and I replied but you're wrong because blingidy bling bling bling, which obviously means the drivers are getting blingy blinged left and blingy righted.
Then you replied blah blah Walmart, blah blah
Then I said anything to say about the blingy's
and you said There were blingy's?
Then I replied blingidy bling bling read it cause...yeah.



Scott.Sul said:


> Why do people keep posting or reposting comments without knowing the facts?





> Since this company is actively instructing their customers, the driver's pax, not to tip that represents an egregious money grab from drivers. It's the same money grab uber perpetuated on the grounds that the lack of worry concerning the need to tip represents increased use of their service, aka more money for them, but at the direct expense of drivers who are far less likely to receive tips as a result. That's money directly plucked out of the pockets of drivers they're just because they're managing to do it before it was ever deposited there doesn't mean it doesn't represent a direct real net financial loss to drivers.


If you're going to quote me with a statement like this then please feel free to state specifically how my actual comment was factually inaccurate.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> If you're going to quote me with a statement like this then please feel free to state specifically how my actual comment was factually inaccurate.


Sorry. TL,DR.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry. TL,DR.


Lol. Ok. Well you made a statement that ultimately isn't supportable. I replied above, that's not going away. If you decide you ever want to take a crack at replying to that response have at it.

I think it's pretty clear you don't want to, but as I said the original response isn't going away.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well you made a statement that ultimately isn't supportable.


I never make statements I don't think I can support.

You're entitled to your own opinion about them. That's mine.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Sorry. TL,DR.

Lol. Just kidding. Couldn't resist given your last.

But in all seriousness if you have an issue with all of the responses jumbled up like that together blame the board, because each one of the responses is sent as a separate response and the board jumbles 'em all up together.

Its a "feature" of the board I'm not particularly fond of either.

But back to your words.



Christinebitg said:


> I never make statements I don't think I can support.


Well considering I challenged you on yours, and you're not supporting your statement I guess I should take you at your word?

You essentially said it costs the rider nothing or words to that effect, your actual words are quoted above.

I offered you more than one way that it actually does harm the driver, and costs drivers money.



Christinebitg said:


> You're entitled to your own opinion about them. That's mine.


It's my opinion that I'm entitled to my opinion as well. Thanks for granting me the luxury of that entitlement, and as I'm in a giving mood at the moment I would like to warmly confer the same to you.

You continue to choose not to respond to the actual reply above. Ok, I'm fine with that but let's not pretend all opinions are equal, because they aren't. In this case yours was less equal.

If you decide to take issue with that please feel free to do so by showing me specifically how it's not, as I have taken the time to address your post to show how your opinion was in error above, and you've spent a lot of time trivializing, my responses and insulting me personally, but never actually addressing what I posted.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Thanks; I'll be sure to give that its due consideration.
> 
> 
> Wonkytonk said:
> ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Its a "feature" of the board I'm not particularly fond of either.


Agreed.



Wonkytonk said:


> You continue to choose not to respond to the actual reply above.


I have no idea what you think I haven't responded to.

Christine


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have no idea what you think I haven't responded to.
> 
> Christine


That's because you keep NOT reading what I'm posting.

If you really want to know go back to your initial snarky reply to one of my messages the one where you essentially told me I needed to get a life.

I replied to you in that series of posts.

Balls back in your court.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Balls back in your court.


Sorry, I'm not going back there to read two screenfulls of diatribe.

If you can't sum it up in a paragraph or two, I'm not interested.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, I'm not going back there to read two screenfulls of diatribe.
> 
> If you can't sum it up in a paragraph or two, I'm not interested.


As I've said before:

You continue to choose not to respond to the actual reply above. Ok, I'm fine with that but let's not pretend all opinions are equal, because they aren't. In this case yours was less equal.

BTW it was a well reasoned reasonable response to you bearing nothing in common with a diatribe, and had you actually bothered to read it you would know that. And given that it was in response to your post at that time which was a snarky response to another poster showed quite a bit of restraint on my part I might add. And just did.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> You continue to choose not to respond to the actual reply above.


Let me put this in terms you might be able to understand.

If you aren't going to tell me, I don't GAF what your issue is.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Let me put this in terms you might be able to understand.
> 
> If you aren't going to tell me, I don't GAF what your issue is.


Well, actually the fact that you have errant opinions I think is more your issue than mine. If you want to know what that opinion, you know your opinion and my response to it. You know where to find it.

As I've said before:

Yet again since you continue to do it.

You continue to choose not to respond to the actual reply above. Ok, I'm fine with that but let's not pretend all opinions are equal, because they aren't. In this case yours was less equal.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

If you all really dislike these guys so much and think they are ripping you and their customers off, you should let them (and more importantly their existing/potential customers) know...

https://twitter.com/GoGoGrandparent
https://www.facebook.com/gogograndparent/

While you're at it, let Uber and Lyft know how you feel about them making money off your labor too...

https://twitter.com/Uber
https://twitter.com/lyft

https://www.facebook.com/uber/
https://www.facebook.com/lyft/


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Since when are drivers licensed and certified?

"The drivers used by GoGoGrandparent are Lyft and Uber drivers, who are all licensed and certified as _Transportation Network Companies_, that ensure safety is a number one priority."

https://blog.gogograndparent.com/tr...aying-no-to-messy-public-transit-163d6ca6c05b


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Certified dumb or desperate to take up this line of work.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> Oh oh. The dreaded "you're a shill" defense.
> 
> You nay sayers are convinced not to take these trips. Fine. But your experience isn't universal. Think of it this way. This site reflects a minority of all drivers in the game. Even if you could somehow tally how every UPN member's opinion, and, if it were a majority of this small sample of all drivers, its not the same as "most drivers", because there are plenty of us doing these trips without complaint or incident. Probably more than those complaining, if you ask me. These "never take _____ rides" arguments simply are not universal truths.
> 
> And another laughable generalization. Where is the fraud? You get paid to take an uber ride at agreed to rate. The customer gets what they signed up for. Where is the fraud???


Where is the fraud?
Possible fraud or misrepresentation with this statement "GoGoGrandparent has additional screening to verify the drivers requested are comfortable working with seniors that may need extra assistance; and that their cars are compatible with the seniors needs."

It would be interesting to see if there was any merit to that statement, I suspect there is not. Plus their description of Uber and Lyft drivers could be construed as misleading, using the terms " licensed and certified" in such a way as to make the drivers sound like they are not basically just any Joe or Joanne off the street.

People pay more for senior care services because they think they are going to be getting more specialized, qualified, concerned care tailored to seniors.

As a driver for those kinds of services I was specially trained for and expected to bend over backwards for their needs. In countless cases I would have refused to do so if I was giving a normal taxi or Uber ride. You get to know these people and their needs over time, and you know they are paying extra for extra responsibility on your part.

I can see lawsuits coming out of this. The first time grandpa pees and craps on the seat, or Grandma starts yelling and mumbling craziness because she forgot to take her meds, and the Uber driver dumps them off and leaves them stranded at the nearest gas station...without a phone or the ability to use it or explain where they are.

Please understand, when talking about these types of services, it's not so much about serving seniors in general, but more often than not, the ones on the "higher needs" side of the spectrum.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> their cars are compatible with the seniors needs."


Do we know whether they are sending special needs riders with uber, lyft, or another, more suitable carrier? I have not seen any special needs riders from GGG.



hanging in there said:


> licensed and certified


We are. We all have a TNP license, and passed a background check. At worst, it seems like they are spinning this in the best light, not lying.



hanging in there said:


> Uber driver dumps them off and leaves them stranded at the nearest gas station..


If this happens, that driver should be deactivated, and sued if dropping off endangered the rider.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> Do we know whether they are sending special needs riders with uber, lyft, or another, more suitable carrier? I have not seen any special needs riders from GGG.
> 
> We are. We all have a TNP license, and passed a background check. At worst, it seems like they are spinning this in the best light, not lying.
> 
> If this happens, that driver should be deactivated, and sued if dropping off endangered the rider.


That's my point. Extra responsibility without the extra compensating pay. Dumping difficult non-GGG passengers would probably not result in deactivation. As a matter of fact, it is explicitly allowed in Uber's TOS.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I hear you, but still, not fraud. Particularly not defrauding us.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Possible fraud or misrepresentation with this statement "GoGoGrandparent has additional screening to verify the drivers requested are comfortable working with seniors that may need extra assistance; and that their cars are compatible with the seniors needs."
> 
> It would be interesting to see if there was any merit to that statement, I suspect there is not.


The first request I got included a text message that this was a special needs passenger who may need assistance getting to and into the vehicle, and something about telling them immediately if I could not accept the added responsibility. That sounds like the "additional screening" they are talking about. The rider was blind.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

If you're not willing or able to take these riders, just reply to the text they send.

Setup a prefab text. Something like...

"You must be confused, this is Uber/Lyft. We have no special training to deal with special needs riders. If your customer has a helper who can assist them great, if not, you'll need to cancel your ride request and call a car service that has drivers with such training and are fairly compensated for the extra work required by you."

If you want, wait your 2 minutes, so you can safely pull over and reply without violating the law, and you'll even get a cancel fee as long as you were headed the right way.

Eventually, they (GoGoGrandparent) will take the hint.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Gilby said:


> The first request I got included a text message that this was a special needs passenger who may need assistance getting to and into the vehicle, and something about telling them immediately if I could not accept the added responsibility. That sounds like the "additional screening" they are talking about....


Ditto!



KenLV said:


> If you're not willing or able to take these riders, just reply to the text they send.
> "You must be confused, this is Uber/Lyft. We have no special training to deal with special needs riders. If your customer has a helper who can assist them great, if not, you'll need to cancel your ride request and call a car service that has drivers with such training and are fairly compensated for the extra work required by you."
> If you want, wait your 2 minutes, so you can safely pull over and reply without violating the law , and you'll even get a cancel fee as long as you were headed the right way. Eventually, they (GoGoGrandparent) will take the hint.


If you have no desire to take the ride, I wholeheartedly agree with your text reply&#8230;
However, if you deliberately wait 2 minutes just to collect a cancel fee, the issue doesn't lie with GGGP but with the rideshare driver.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I had one of these a month ago. Took two days to get the smell out of my car. Never again


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Gilby said:


> The first request I got included a text message that this was a special needs passenger who may need assistance getting to and into the vehicle, and something about telling them immediately if I could not accept the added responsibility. That sounds like the "additional screening" they are talking about. The rider was blind.


Sending a warning text to you after you've already accepted the ride sounds to me like a really lame definition of "additional screening".
Most X drivers barely have time to even read a text about a ride, and cancelling too many rides can really mess things up for some drivers depending on incentive programs. Don't even get me started with all the threatening "Nanny Lyft" messages.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Can't believe I missed this one


----------



## realbaseball (May 16, 2015)

EphLux said:


> My experience is the Gogograndparent ride-booker will make you, the Uber/Lyft driver the scapegoat when they mess up a booking, ie give you a low rating to cover their ass when THEY put in the wrong pickup or drop off location.
> 
> With Gogograndparent, driver is now at the rating mercy of two different entities: 1) a distant person who booked the ride for a area they unfamiliar with 2) the grandparent passenger
> 
> I dont accept gogograndparent anymore because of getting burned a couple times due to back pickup/drop off addresses from booker.


I agree 100%. I will never accept another ride from Gogograndparent. I have no problem helping people but these elderly have no comprehension of a rating system. I'm sure they think a 4 is good. After every one I ever did my rating went down. There is never a tip so why bother?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I always text them to order XL and cancel


----------

